# New hazards in my shop



## Cogsy (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been out of my shop/shed for the last few months as I have returned to University (after a 17 year break) and haven't had the time to play. I finished my last exam for the semester yesterday and headed out to check the state of things today.

What I found is that the place is full to overflowing with extremely sticky spider webs. Now down here extremely sticky webs generally indicate Redback spiders (Black Widows to the Americans). Sure enough, a quick look around and they turned up everywhere, under benches, under tools, under books, stools, in the eaves - pretty much anywhere they thought they wouldn't be disturbed.

Although I've been bitten by many types of spider, I really don't want to get bit by one of these (I did have a small one crawl into my ear once but it didn't have a chance to bite before I squished it). I've set off a couple of bug bombs which should clear out most of them, but I'll have to be careful for a while. Here's a pic I snapped of a large one, body a little bigger than a marble, under the bench my 7x12 sits on.


----------



## michael-au (Nov 19, 2015)

Be careful 
My be you should wait a few days and set off another bug bom


----------



## mcostello (Nov 19, 2015)

Thats big enough to be running Your machinery  in Your absence. Were they making any chips
/


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 19, 2015)

A few years ago I toyed with the idea of casting big spiders into resin for gear knobs and the like. I must admit the idea popped into my head again when I saw all these big beasts all over the place. Common sense prevailed though and I'm keen to gt back into the shed while it's still cool enough to get something done. I'll head out today and try and clear my immediate work area then carefully spread out from there.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm with Michael-au, I would wait a couple of days and set off another bomb, you might have some babies hatching in there. You can't take a risk with red backs.

Paul.


----------



## Davewild (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Cogsy

Good to see you back, please be careful.
I been plodding along with my Peewee, currently offshore and getting quite a bit done, I really must find the time when home to post some pics.
Have you already got your gears? Bergs minimum order is $300 and I only need the gears, might buy a few sets if you need them?


----------



## Davewild (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Cogsy

Good to see you back, please be careful.
I been plodding along with my Peewee, currently offshore and getting quite a bit done, I really must find the time when home to post some pics.
Have you already got your gears? Bergs minimum order is $300 and I only need the gears, might buy a few sets if you need them?


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 20, 2015)

Well the bug bombs weren't all that effective. I have quite a few spiders seeming like they are sick, but definitely not dead. I also have a heap of empty webs so I don't know whether the spiders in them wandered off to die or just relocated. 

I'll set off another bomb but it looks like I'm going to have to be careful for a while. The big one I posted the pic of is still in her web - I'm leaving her there so I can see when/if she dies, but I did get snagged in her web yeaterday which increased my heart rate for a moment.

Dave - I already have all my gears. I used SDP-SI in the US, they don't have a minimum order for online orders and shipping is calculated on the site as well. For all the gears (including the dizzy bevels) plus some fasteners, springs and a 1 foot length of gear rod for the water pump set me back about $120 including shipping from memory.


----------



## Davewild (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Cogsy

Thanks for that, I will check that out, sounds like a much easier deal, I'm just finishing the first head, lot of work for something so small, taken me about a week!!!, I still need a new block but the last time I spoke with Dirk he was in hospital, should be hearing from him soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 21, 2015)

Some day I would like to visit Your end of the world, with pets like that I am wondering if I would be lunch walking through the door.;D


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 21, 2015)

Gday Mcostello. Come on down for a holiday 





But take out travel insurance Rof}


----------



## GLCarlson (Nov 21, 2015)

Cogsy said:


> Well the bug bombs weren't all that effective. I have quite a few spiders seeming like they are sick, but definitely not dead. I also have a heap of empty webs so I don't know whether the spiders in them wandered off to die or just relocated.


Don't know what you used. Spiders are fairly tough to remove. Look for a permethrin aerosol (in the US, it's Raid Fogger). Use as directed, but treat and re-treat about 2-3 days apart for a total of 5 or so cycles.  If you can, make sure the temperature and humidity are within reasonable ranges (50%RH or better, 70F). Both will help with kill. Keep the space closed, don't ventilate for at least overnight after each treatment. That should reduce the population to a level that can be managed with a well aimed deadblow hammer.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 22, 2015)

Well, You certainly don't see that advertised on the telly. I live 8 miles from a medium town in Central Ohio, rural but not by much. Had a friend visit that had to take a leak, told Him to find a tree in the back Yard. He looked around and said" there are things back there that would eat Me." He wanted Me with Him to lookout for the bogeyman while He went. I declined. "Princess" probably went faster than He ever had before.


----------



## bazmak (Nov 22, 2015)

Dont be such a wimp,its over 30yrs since anyone died from a redback bite
Your more likely to be run over by a hoon driver


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm not afraid of dieing from em Baz, but they give a painful bite that I'd rather avoid. It might not kill you but it will sure ruin your day/week!

And - funny you should mention it - 7pm last night a 4WD ute being hooned around ended up upside down on my neighbours front lawn. Wasn't stolen but the driver scampered. Among the debris on the road was a baby's sippy cup...


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Nov 22, 2015)

What do the numbers 7/10 8/10 etc mean. I see the box jelly fish is a 10/10

Dave


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry. Left this bit out. 
Also left out Thylarctos Plummetus or Drop Bear


----------



## Ken I (Nov 24, 2015)

Cogsy said:


> A few years ago I toyed with the idea of casting big spiders into resin for gear knobs and the like.



I tried that with a big hairy beast - made a crystal clear base (vacuumed to remove bubbles) - glued spider to base - to stop it curling up - not for the squeamish. Topped up with clear resin and vacuumed again to remove bubbles adhering everywhere on spiders hairs.

Spider exploded - coating inside of my vacuum chamber with resin and bits of spider - anyone have any better ideas.

A colleague of mine got bitten on his arm by a button spider (our local equivalent) very nasty but almost never fatal.

In SA the honey bee is the biggest killer (one in four allergic) beats everything else put together. This is the "African Killer Bee" they like to frighten you with - my son crashed into a hive and got 50+ stings for his trouble - no problem - but if your are one of the allergic it goes downhill real fast.

Regards,
              Ken


----------



## bazmak (Nov 24, 2015)

Of the 10 most venomous snakes in the world,8 are in australia
They are classed using a combination of venom,aggression,habitat,rarity and amount of venom injected.For example a coral sea snake has the one of the most toxic venoms known to man but because it has small fangs,is shy and rare,and nobody ever gets bitten its classed well down.The local common brown snake here in my back garden have slightly less toxic venom are more aggressive and give a larger bite so are classed higher on the list.Tell that to my neirbour who just killed one in her laundry.Your not supposed to they are protected.I think top of the list is the inland taipan,deadly considering it lives in isolated areas in central Oz.You also have to factor in is an antivenene
available ??


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 24, 2015)

I found I thing they all will run from is a good cutting torch 
Works ever time
Yes I do know not go to Australia ever think will get you
The most Hazards is human 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dave


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have no issues with snakes. I come across them from time to time, mainly dugites, tiger snakes and gwardars - reasonably sure they're all in the top20 'deadliest' in the world, but they're not really aggressive. As long as you don't startle them, corner them or outright stand on them they normally just slither away. I know a guy that regularly handles a pet gwardar and has never been bitten although it's venom can kill a human in something like 1 hour. I do need to go out and mow my back lawn though, I don't want the kids to come across one hiding in the weeds - my youngest loves snakes and is likely to try and pick it up.


----------



## oilmac (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank the good Lord I live in Scotland, we do not have anything of a great hazard, In Scotland out in the highland regions occasionally folks come across the adder, a poisonous snake , has been known to kill someone with say a bad heart problem (But very rarely) It is timid, protected by law, pretty rare & a lovely snake, which minds its own business
This year the damned spiders are getting bigger & bigger, although harmless they freak me out,  there was a big one in my workshop two weeks ago, It was big enough to operate my shaper
In the south of England people are finding a "false widow spider" gives a nasty bite -- The swines are heading further north every year!


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 26, 2015)

I think we maybe have a timber rattler in Michigan.  Brown Recluse spider, and Black Widow spider.  Never have seen any.  Oh, and they have seen some bear, wolf and cougar making their way back to the lower peninsula.  But by far the greatest hazard in Michigan are the fools that can't drive in the snow.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 27, 2015)

Central Ohio is pretty tame, so to up the ante "someone" in the Gov't has decided to release rattlesnakes into the wild again. We don't need the environment to be THAT perfect as they have been missing for many years and no one noticed.


----------



## oilmac (Nov 27, 2015)

mcostello said:


> Central Ohio is pretty tame, so to up the ante "someone" in the Gov't has decided to release rattlesnakes into the wild again. We don't need the environment to be THAT perfect as they have been missing for many years and no one noticed.


 
MC This is obviously a brilliant idea dreamed up by "An  expert" sitting in a nice cosy office , Guess it is to keep everyone  alert when playing a game of  "Lets look for rattlesnakes!" with the kids when out on the trail

Come to think on it when I went to Canada on holiday I was assured I would see Bears, Moose, Whales, (Might even see a Coyote)    Managed to see some rabbits ! Might as well have stayed at home, as I have foxes and an occasional badger in my back yard every night


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't want to start a 'ours is bigger than yours' war, but the inland taipan here in Australia has a lethal venom level (in mice is how they test it) of 0.025mg/kg compared to the North American eastern diamondback rattlesnake which needs a whopping 11.4 mg/kg to be lethal, and we can get a license to keep them as pets... On the whole snakes are nice creatures, they just have a bad rep. If all goes well I'll have my herpetologists license early next year and my very own slithery friend shortly after.


----------



## bazmak (Nov 27, 2015)

I agree Cogsy,we may not be able beat the Yanks at much
but we have the most poisonous snakes


----------

